# This freebie left me speechless... (Pacific strings)



## zedmaster (Mar 14, 2022)

A very usable strings freebie was just released by Performance Samples. High-quality symphonic string spiccatos for 0$, no range limitation. A taste of Pacific. Great job, Jasper!

Does this one make it to your list of favorite freebies?


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 14, 2022)

Sounds great. Thx for the review.
I'm going to try and download it again. Didn't work last I tried


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 14, 2022)

It kept getting stuck in a loop at one part, downloading the 3rd part and then trying to extract it. But went into the folder and tried to open the instruments. Seems to work fine. Not sure if it's missing some samples or smth though. Nothing I've noticed though.


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 14, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> It kept getting stuck in a loop at one part, downloading the 3rd part and then trying to extract it. But went into the folder and tried to open the instruments. Seems to work fine. Not sure if it's missing some samples or smth though. Nothing I've noticed though.


Same for me hehe. Works fine though, and the sound is massive.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 14, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> Same for me hehe. Works fine though, and the sound is massive.


I have fluid shorts, it sounds almost the same, not that i'm complaining. Nice to have an ensemble edition :D


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 14, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> It kept getting stuck in a loop at one part, downloading the 3rd part and then trying to extract it. But went into the folder and tried to open the instruments. Seems to work fine. Not sure if it's missing some samples or smth though. Nothing I've noticed though.


Had to get the direct links because I was also looped in Conduct. Direct links in Email from performance samples. Still have not spent money here - I know a lot of people like these strings. Really nice to see this as a freebie though. Def not bad shorts.


----------



## thorwald (Mar 14, 2022)

Releasing this for free is commendable, the library has a great tone.

Am I the only one who is bothered by a reverse-like effect just before a note? I realize that this is likely thanks to the way these performances were sampled, so that we hear a bit of the sound of the previous same-note repetition in the room, but I'm not sure if this can be changed.

Slightly off-topic, but I honestly wish Performance Samples added NKS support to their libraries. Not being able to e.g. change microphone positions or the start offset of samples really stops me from purchasing anything from them, which is especially disappointing given how beautiful Vista sounds.


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 14, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> I have fluid shorts, it sounds almost the same, not that i'm complaining. Nice to have an ensemble edition :D


Good point, there is some similarity. But I think the section size here is larger (16/12/8/8).


----------



## Bernard Duc (Mar 14, 2022)

thorwald said:


> Am I the only one who is bothered by a reverse-like effect just before a note? I realize that this is likely thanks to the way these performances were sampled, so that we hear a bit of the sound of the previous same-note repetition in the room, but I'm not sure if this can be changed.


Give a shorter value to PB offset (playback offset).


----------



## thorwald (Mar 14, 2022)

Bernard Duc said:


> Give a shorter value to PB offset (playback offset).


Ah, so it's definitely doable then. Thanks.

All I need to do is wait and see if NKS or just Komplete mappings are added in the future.


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 14, 2022)

100 ms if same as fluid shorts


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 14, 2022)

Not sure Kontakt player/NKS support is on Performance Samples' agenda, as it's quite a big extra investment especially for smaller developers. As a consumer, I'd love to see it.


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes, these sound very nice indeed. I will be holding on to these for a bit. However, --- spiccatos ---- pretty challenging to play out on the keyboard as these move very fast.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 16, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> It kept getting stuck in a loop at one part, downloading the 3rd part and then trying to extract it. But went into the folder and tried to open the instruments. Seems to work fine. Not sure if it's missing some samples or smth though. Nothing I've noticed though.


I have found with Connect it is better to set it to Download Only and then unzip yourself. I have never gotten it to work well downloading and installing. 


I have to say, I am really looking forward to Pacific Strings.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Mar 16, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I have found with Connect it is better to set it to Download Only and then unzip yourself. I have never gotten it to work well downloading and installing.


I will try like this next time. Thanks for the tip. Used to find downloading Through connect troublesome. Manual download was easier for me


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 16, 2022)

What's the different between conduct and connect? Everyone talks about Connect, but it's actually called Conduct for me? Anyone made their own demos/quick writing tests with the freebie yet, that they can share here?


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Mar 16, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> What's the different between conduct and connect? Everyone talks about Connect, but it's actually called Conduct for me? Anyone made their own demos/quick writing tests with the freebie yet, that they can share here?


I Think it's just a new gen version of connect. It's better though, than connect


----------



## ThisFellowPlayingTheCello (Mar 16, 2022)

I used them on what I worked on today. Just a simple ostinato.
Nothing special and i'm just a hobbyist. But there you go 

View attachment performance samples spicatto.mp3


----------



## zedmaster (Mar 17, 2022)

ThisFellowPlayingTheCello said:


> I used them on what I worked on today. Just a simple ostinato.
> Nothing special and i'm just a hobbyist. But there you go
> 
> View attachment performance samples spicatto.mp3


Cool, thanks for sharing  Not bad for a freebie, eh?


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 17, 2022)

JashandeepReehal said:


> I
> 
> I Think it's just a new gen version of connect. It's better though, than connect




+1 agree
I always have problems with Connect,if given the choice between trying to install a library via Connect or manually (separate rar files etc….) i would install manually. 
The few times I have used Conduct the installations were flawless much better than any install i have ever tried with Connect.. 👍
If I have a choice between installing with Connect or Conduct I will always use Conduct.


----------



## JashandeepReehal (Mar 17, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> +1 agree
> I always have problems with Connect,if given the choice between trying to install a library via Connect or manually (separate rar files etc….) i would install manually.
> The few times I have used Conduct the installations were flawless much better than any install i have ever tried with Connect.. 👍
> If I have a choice between installing with Connect or Conduct I will always use Conduct.


Glad to know it wasn't just me. I thought my Device had some troubles with connect. Most of the time i used to corrupt the download. Or sometimes pause in between. That's why I went to manual. But conduct is pretty much flawless. Good speed and perfect downloads too. If I'm right, i think connect is not updated any more. Now the main thing from them is conduct.


----------

